# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Trichophytic Closure: Increasing The Odds of A Less Visible Hair Transplant Scar

## tbtadmin

All cosmetic surgery leaves scars, there’s no ifs , ands or buts about it. However, a skilled surgeon can greatly reduce the visibility of scars my utilizing specific techniques that either strategically place the scar in a less viable area of the body or camouflage the scar all together.Hair transplant surgery is unique in that [...]

More...

----------

